# Yellow and Black Garden Spider vs. Grasshopper



## PixelRabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

I posted one from this series yesterday, I went through the rest of the shots today and this is the series I came up with, sorry it's a bit pic heavy!

I scared the grasshopper up into it's web as I was trying to get closer, it happened so fast that I didn't have time to change any settings and I was bracketed, the result was some slower shutter speeds as he wrapped up the grasshopper.  

They aren't brilliant on the IQ, I had my 18-200 on so they are relatively big crops.

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!

First bite?... Can't tell if that's his mouth and if it is by God it looks like predator! I'm glad I couldn't see this as the time because it was going so fast lol







Starting to spin.






Spinning.







Proud of his handywork!







And a bite...








Spinning an anchor on his way back to the middle of the web.








And back to center to wait for more prey.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Aug 31, 2013)

There are a couple that aren't sharp, but I love #4! I'm not afraid of spiders, but if they're ever large enough to devour me like that grasshopper I might leave this planet.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks and I agree!


----------



## Nervine (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree #4 is my fav too. I am not sure if that's its mouth open in the first one. 


On a side note i was watching a red back spider wrap up its meal this morning. So fascinating to see it happening.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Nervine, I think my favourite are the ones of him wrapping, I like the motion in them .


----------

